# R.I.P. Marvelous Marvin



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Boxing legend Marvin Hagler has died aged 66 it has been announced.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

RIP Marvelous - A true great


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Sad news indeed R.I.P


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rip

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Another great gone. Sad news indeed. RIP.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

So sad at just 66, that 8 minute 3 round match against Hearns in 85 still remains the most brutal fight I have ever seen. An absolute warrior.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

A real bruiser, so young too at just 66.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The man was a fighting machine, a warrior and a fantastic champion. The first round in the Hagler v Hearns fight was imo the best round ever, if you haven't watched it I urge you to, you'll be glad you did.

RIP Marvelous Marvin, you were simply awesome!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very upsetting as I was a huge fan of him when he ruled the middleweight division, pound for pound the best there was in that division


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

He summed up boxing for me, I watched him as a youngster, and can remember his fights against 'The Hit Man' Hearns and Sugar Ray Leonard like they were yesterday....


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Still mourn the passing of Marvellous Marvin.
F
Me and my Dad first saw him box at Wembley Arena 1980 iirc and literally destroyed Minter.
Of all the boxers I have watched box, live or TV MM was for me the best.
My Dad would come home from night-work and put video tapes on of his matches and never tire of how he could box.
The destruction of T Hearns was amazing, easily still holds the vote for the best round in Boxing ever.
A shame SRL was able to have success with his plan and convince the judges to get he verdict. MM never got over that.
Great loss to boxing, but great memories for me and my Dad, may he rip.
Personally will never be able to forget this great Boxer.


----------

